# Lights & Night Fishing



## SDale (Jul 22, 2007)

New Guy here! 

Has anyone come up with a submersible light for night fishing??? I've been using a cheap Garrity 9 LED light for Halibut Fishing. I colored the lense green with a Sharpie and I tie it to the end of the litre using it as a sinker. The green light attracts the baitfish which in turn draw in Halibut, Rays, Sharks etc...

I'm looking for a smaller alternative. Something I can probably produce about 10-20 of (underwater structures are a b*tch!) and would produce about the same amount of light.


----------



## z96Cobra (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like you really need some green glow sticks or a Glo-tube even. I have seen submersible lights at Bass Pro Shops though.

Roger


----------



## NigelBond (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know about how it its where you fish but in my experience, what you are doing is illegal. I had a coast guard officer warn me about this very thing many years ago when i was using a little solitare to do the same thing. I was still fairly young at the time so i guess the officer just let me off with just a warning or maybe he didn't have juristiction to fine me because this is usually the job of a conservation officer. The fines can be very heafty and they'll take away all your tackle and rods. 


This coast guard dude came up on a boat with with a gigantic boat mounted spotlight aimed right at my face like as if i was a terrorist. I coudn't tell what kind of boat or person it was untill he aounced himself. THe light was blinding. Imagine what might have happend if i decided to make a run for it. 

Im not gonna tell you not to do it but if it is illegal where you're at, just dont get caught.


----------



## supes (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I've used my SF M6 HOLA and went diving in the river to hunt some carp fish with a spear at nightime before. Its still very hard to get them even with 500 lumens at their face....That's what I call night fishing with lights!


----------



## carrot (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup, sounds like a job for the Glo-Toob.


----------



## SDale (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, but glow sticks really won't work out as well for my situation. I go fishing about 3 times a week with my brother-in-laws for about 4-6 hours. They'd get kind of expensive after a while.

I've tried numerous different types of glow sticks & they don't seem to work as well as a good light for attracting bait though. I've tried 12vdc rigs that I made for NETTING them, but they don't work too well as a lure 30-40 feet down. A liiiiiitle bit heavy me thinks! 

The whole light thing really isn't to attract the fish... It attracts plankton that the fish (anchovies, Shad, shiners etc) feed on, so it needs to be BRIGHT! I thought it was BS when I first heard about it, but I gave it a try and for the last 6 years or so it's been workin.

NigelBond, It's perfectly legal where I'm at. I've fished in Canada at a friends place a coupla times though... EEeeesh!!! You guys have some BIG restrictions there!!!


----------



## carrot (Jul 23, 2007)

Glo-Toobs are battery powered "glow sticks." They are fairly bright and are designed for marine use.


----------



## Pistolero (Jul 23, 2007)

So, that rubberized 9LED Garrity light from walmart is waterproof? 
EXCELLENT.

The glo-tube seems like an excellent idea. I wonder if the output would be good enough for you though.

Here's another suggestion.
http://batteryjunction.com/niizelwawhle.html
The Nite-Ize LED wand.
It's an acrylic dowel with a waterproof capsule at the end for enclosing an Inova Microlight. (you can use a photon/fauxton, but you might need some tape/velcro/putty to align it right) You might need to cut down the acrylic dowel for size issues.

EDIT ADDENDUM: I just remember something, the Inova Microlights power off after 10mins on High. (I think) The low setting is still pretty bright tho. A Photon would probably work better. I have no idea what the runtimes are tho. That long of use would mean you need to replace the batteries often.

If that's not small enough, how about a photon in some sort of waterproof capsule? Just make sure there's enough weight/ballast and a good link for a line and that might work for you?

I was also going to suggest a mag-drop in of some sort, but I don't think that'll fit your size and submersible requirements.
http://batteryjunction.com/alltepr.html
http://batteryjunction.com/aamimaledupk2.html

or http://batteryjunction.com/inx1tibrgrle.html ?


----------



## SDale (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!!!

I'll have to check into this Glo-Toob thing! Looks promissing!

Pistolero: Yup... So far it IS water proof. It's all O-Ring sealed and the only place where there may possibly be any water infiltration is the tail switch. I haven't gotten any inside yet and it's been about 6 months or so with this light.


----------



## carrot (Jul 23, 2007)

For the Glo-Toobs you should check out Lighthound.com. Excellent service, I just ordered 2 Glo-Toobs and some other things from them this morning.


----------



## BIGIRON (Jul 23, 2007)

There are several submursible lights made for fishing. www.basspro.com and www.cabelas.com should have them. One's I've seen were 12v that run off boat system. 

I think Lighthound has the green glotubes for very good prices.


----------



## lotsaluck (Aug 10, 2007)

The best submersible LED light going is here. www.jumpingchollajigs.com

Indestructible and very bright.


----------



## SDale (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks lotsaluck!!! That looks like a pretty cool light.

I just recieved a couple Glo-Tubes a couple days ago. They seem just as bright as my little Garrity, just not as directional. Which is what I was looking for.

I'll see how they work this weekend!


----------

